# Recycling bin find



## farmgal (Feb 10, 2011)

I got this out of a neighbors recycling bin many yrs ago. He had passed away and his brother tossed out several things and so he asked my family if we wanted any of it. I took this and a few other things. Any ideas about it? farmgal


----------



## farmgal (Feb 10, 2011)

Close up of the neck.


----------



## farmgal (Feb 10, 2011)

And the bottom...


----------



## nomorecop (Feb 10, 2011)

I have no clue but that is one neat container of some sort.  Hope someone has an answer for you.  Good luck.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey B P,

 That's a nice looking Gemel bottle. What's the bottom look like?

 Here's one that's Very Similar.






 It's an old form. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Gemel Bottle

 Made in United States
 Probably made in Southern New Jersey, United States
 1810-70

 Artist/maker unknown, American

 Non-lead glass; applied foot (aqua)
 Height: 7 1/2 inches (19.1 cm)

 Currently not on view" From.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 10, 2011)

I was burnin serious cerebral rubber today trying to remember the word for these confounded things... gemel.. unforgettable(!) Thank you Surf!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Charlie,

 Gotta conserve that cerebral rubber. Are you properly inflated? [8D]






 "Two pheasants decorate this rare 6 1/4-inch-high stoneware gemel jug. Although small, it is rare and brought $24,725 at a recent Crocker Farm pottery auction in Riderwood, Md." From.


----------



## farmgal (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info! i did a bit og googling and from what I can gather they were made in Connecticut which makes sence seeing that's where I got it. As for the base just a guess: applied base with a pontil. I'll take a few more pics later after waking up and coffee..Thanks again...Oh and they article said they held like vinegar and oil...which also makes sense. Farmgal or BP


----------



## farmgal (Feb 11, 2011)

Damn hope you read typonese! that's I did a bit of googling...lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually they were made all over and still made today. The more modern examples don''t tend to have the applied string on the necks though. They can still be crude looking. Usually the new ones are European. I won't guess where yours was made but it does appear to be an older piece.


----------



## farmgal (Feb 11, 2011)

New pic ofthe bottom..farmgal


----------



## dmagave (Feb 25, 2011)

YES.they're oil & vinegar cruets. my mother gave me one and i thought it was the coolest thing.i went into a phase and picked up about 6 more,one wrapped in leather.i have 2 like yours and i belive they're modern.i have bottles with 'ice bladders' and these have popped up everywhere also.i don't have enuf experience to distinguish .all i can say is that is the design of the newer version replicating 'real' ones.


----------



## dmagave (Feb 25, 2011)

the cruet on right is heavy and 'actual'.the 2 like yours are hand blown,the glass itself just doesn't seem to be old.the one without a base has a hole to attach one.did it just pop off because it's a cheap imitation?that's my theory.it just seemed that too many of em suddenly turned up.the ice bladder on the right is the $8 version that's floating around.most seem to be coming from italy.i avoid anything from there now.these blown items don't have any id,and the bladder bottle is just way too cleanly done.the bladder on the left with the hand carved handle stopper base and chain is the earlier version,yet i don't what time the 'earlier versions' are.let me know if you find out more!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Farmgirl,The bottle is a modern twist of the older ones made in South Jersey,parts of New England and Great Britain. The original gemel bottles look more like two pocket flasks then the type like yours with the long neck.Here are some pictures of one of the gemel bottles from my personal collection.This bottle was made about 1810 to 1820 in South Jersey. It has applied decorative glass laid on in a ribboned pattern up the two sides a rough pontil and plenty of potstones.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 25, 2011)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 25, 2011)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 25, 2011)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 25, 2011)

5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 25, 2011)

6. As you can see it is actually two bottles fused together.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 25, 2011)

7.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 25, 2011)

8.I call this potstone in the side of this bottle the Jupiter storm potstone as it resembles the great storm on the planet Jupiter.


----------



## farmgal (Mar 18, 2011)

Very cool..Thanks for the pics and information...For some reason I never got them in my e-mail


----------

